# Ochsenkopf Splitting Axe Reviews



## Iron Head (Jan 12, 2015)

I love my Big Ox, my ultimate tool for large rounds.
I have been using my Fiskar X25 Super on small rounds.
These two splitters have been good to me for several years now.
I have a minor issue with the Fiskars getting chipped very easy.
The metal is just not of high quality.
So I've been thinking about the Ochsenkopf splitting axe or the Gransfors.
But I would like to see your experience with other makers of quality splitting axes.

No disrespect to the Fiskars fans but I am not seeking any Fiskars inputs. I am also the owner of 2 Fiskars so I do know about them already. I just want to know about other makers.


----------



## pantelis (Jan 12, 2015)

Ochsenkopf, Gransfors, very good quality, high price


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a Ochsenkopf on the way..OX 648 H1257 SPLIT-QUICK AXE ROTBAND . Will report back once it shows up.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 12, 2015)

I have looked at these in the Stihl dealerships and they sure look to be high quality......and high priced. Love to have a couple.


----------



## stihly dan (Jan 12, 2015)

I have the stihl pa80. I don't think its the big ox, but it is an ox. I love that thing.


----------



## link523 (Jan 12, 2015)

I got the husqvarna splitting maul/sledge. Swedish made by hultafors , like the granfors but half the price. Works good on white oak, thats the only thing i have used it on. I also have a few of the other axes husqvarna offers and like them all.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been very pleased with Council Tool's 6 lb maul. (I understand that the Ochsenkopf maul is 8 lb.) Got the Council maul for $25 delivered. Gave it a quick sharpening and reshaping near the edge (blended in minor ridge) and it works about as well as any maul I use, including Wetterlings (5.5 lb) & Mueller (6.6 lb).

It has some subtle cheeks to about an inch back from the edge. Some here have ground and polished there- could easily be counter-productive, since those cheeks would serve to spread the splits (and keep them away from the handle). The factory finish is quite slippery. Metallurgy is far superior to Fiskars IMO. (That means base alloy, forging & heat-treating, FWIW.)


----------



## bunfoolio (Jan 12, 2015)

I have the big ox and it is a beast but expensive. I think you will be sasisfied if you get another Ochsenkopf.


----------



## benp (Jan 12, 2015)

CTYank said:


> I've been very pleased with Council Tool's 6 lb maul. (I understand that the Ochsenkopf maul is 8 lb.) Got the Council maul for $25 delivered. Gave it a quick sharpening and reshaping near the edge (blended in minor ridge) and it works about as well as any maul I use, including Wetterlings (5.5 lb) & Mueller (6.6 lb).
> 
> It has some subtle cheeks to about an inch back from the edge. *Some here have ground and polished there*- could easily be counter-productive, since those cheeks would serve to spread the splits (and keep them away from the handle). The factory finish is quite slippery. Metallurgy is far superior to Fiskars IMO. (That means base alloy, forging & heat-treating, FWIW.)



Some here have polished the head but the SUBTLE cheeks are just as tangible as before the head was polished.

It still stuck in a black ash halve.

ETA - I really dig the Ochenskopf Big Ox. I have seen a couple reviews and really like how it's made. 

It looks like a lot of thought went into it and it seems to get the job done.


----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2015)

CTYank said:


> I've been very pleased with Council Tool's 6 lb maul. (I understand that the Ochsenkopf maul is 8 lb.) Got the Council maul for $25 delivered. Gave it a quick sharpening and reshaping near the edge (blended in minor ridge) and it works about as well as any maul I use....




Keep drinking the Kool Aid there CT. 

Did you miss the part where the OP asked for information on "quality splitting axes"?

Seriously, how much are they paying you to promote that thing?


----------



## Iron Head (Jan 12, 2015)

I am looking for an axe around 4lb with a protective metal sleeve. I want another Ochsenkopf to match with my Big Ox but they don't have anything with the specs that I want and I don't want to compromise an without the protective sleeve because I am not very accurate with my strikes. The Gransfors is the closes match.


----------



## Iron Head (Jan 13, 2015)

I am looking for an axe around 4lbs with a


mr.finn said:


> I have a Ochsenkopf on the way..OX 648 H1257 SPLIT-QUICK AXE ROTBAND . Will report back once it shows up.


Mr. Finn, please post your review of this axe. This is the one that I've been eyeballing.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 13, 2015)

benp said:


> Some here have polished the head but the SUBTLE cheeks are just as tangible as before the head was polished.
> 
> *It still stuck* in a black ash halve.
> 
> ...



One of two things:
1. Wheaties 
2. Use it as a feature. Hit the round along intended split line, near/far/midpoint. Drive the head into "best" area, then hit its poll with another maul's poll. Just so the other one is made of suitable tough steel. I've found it impossible to do any cold-working on the CT maul's poll. One always needs to have a plan B, or C ...

This presumes you're setting the round on a solid block of wood, both for edge preservation, and maximizing energy transfer to splitting vice to compacting dirt. That can go a long way in the right direction.

Laying a difficult round on its side often helps. In case of knots/forks, noodling the round partway, through the cross-grain, setting a wedge in one end, and using a maul on the other end can get the tough ones done quickly & simply. A wee bit of creativity helps a lot.


----------



## blacklocst (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't know that the CT was short for Council Tool Yank.


----------



## svk (Jan 13, 2015)

blacklocst said:


> I didn't know that the CT was short for Council Tool Yank.


----------



## benp (Jan 13, 2015)

Here's a good review that I believe an AS member did.



I really like that maul. Looks like it would last a long time.


----------



## svk (Jan 13, 2015)

Helko Vario makes a a real nice one too. I think price is a tad over $100


----------



## El Quachito (Jan 13, 2015)

svk said:


> Helko Vario makes a a real nice one too. I think price is a tad over $100



Helko has lots stuff. Glad a I checked out the website--their German Standard line looks to have some lower prices, but $100 isn't bad for a premium Euro maul, in my opinion.


----------



## Iron Head (Jan 13, 2015)

benp said:


> Here's a good review that I believe an AS member did.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that maul. Looks like it would last a long time.



I am no expert but that guy doing the review is embarrassing.
Who would swing a maul like that? All you need to do is raise it straight up and follow the drop.
And those small rounds he was trying to split would be easy with the Fiskars.
The rounds that I put under my Big Ox is 24" or better.


----------



## benp (Jan 13, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> I am no expert but that guy doing the review is embarrassing.
> Who would swing a maul like that? All you need to do is raise it straight up and follow the drop.
> And those small rounds he was trying to split would be easy with the Fiskars.
> The rounds that I put under my Big Ox is 24" or better.




No sh!t....

Good man. I like the cut of your jib. 

That is awesome. Great to see someone else going after longer length rounds.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 14, 2015)

I can't believe somebody told Be he needs to eat his wheaties.......guy splits long rounds on the regular. I like to think I'm in shape and I stick to 20 inch long rounds, mine look like babies compared to Ben's!


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> I can't believe somebody told Be he needs to eat his wheaties.......guy splits long rounds on the regular. I like to think I'm in shape and I stick to 20 inch long rounds, mine look like babies compared to Ben's!


No kidding, just a bit of hypocrisy there. From the guy who needs to take a 45 minute break after running a 40 cc saw for 10 minutes tells someone else to get more strength. And the splitting tips too? This coming from a guy who splits less than 2 cords per year and is trying to be a know it all to a guy who does 25 cords a year.


----------



## benp (Jan 15, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> I can't believe somebody told Be he needs to eat his wheaties.......guy splits long rounds on the regular. I like to think I'm in shape and I stick to 20 inch long rounds, mine look like babies compared to Ben's!





svk said:


> No kidding, just a bit of hypocrisy there. From the guy who needs to take a 45 minute break after running a 40 cc saw for 10 minutes tells someone else to get more strength. And the splitting tips too? This coming from a guy who splits less than 2 cords per year and is trying to be a know it all to a guy who does 25 cords a year.



Not a big deal. I'll take all of the pro-tips I can get. 

After my splitting adventures yesterday, I can see where the metal sleeve on the Ocshenkopf would really shine on wood handle splitting tools.


----------



## svk (Jan 15, 2015)

benp said:


> Not a big deal. I'll take all of the pro-tips I can get.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 15, 2015)

benp said:


> Here's a good review that I believe an AS member did.
> 
> I really like that maul. Looks like it would last a long time.


Have you ever heard of anyone wearing out a maul?


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 16, 2015)

woodchuck357 said:


> Have you ever heard of anyone wearing out a maul?


Which part of the maul are you talking about wearing out?


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 16, 2015)

mr.finn said:


> Which part of the maul are you talking about wearing out?


Mine usually wear out the part attached to the handle at the opposite end of the head. A couple beers and a good night's rest and I'm as good as new though.


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok, so the Ochsenkopf showed up the other day. First impression, this is a quality tool with a nice fit and finish. So I ordered the one that was 700 mm long and weighed 1250 g. That equates to 27.5" and 2.7lbs. Initially I thought the handle was a little short but I am already over that, just use a taller block to split on. Tried it out on a few different pieces of wood, some smaller rounds and some big rounds that I had halved with a maul. With fairly clean wood(no huge knots) this axe blows wood apart. Have not tried it with any challenging wood yet, will try and get some this week(along with pics). I am now on the hunt for something a little heavier, not sure if I want to go for a maul or a heavier axe.


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 20, 2015)

Somebody mentioned the Helko Vario 2000. 

Here's mine, it's just to pretty to use. So I hung it on the wall.


----------



## cutforfun (Jan 20, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Somebody mentioned the Helko Vario 2000.
> 
> Here's mine, it's just to pretty to use. So I hung it on the wall.


Did they copy that design from fiskars


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 20, 2015)

Helko stuff looks pretty nice! I was hoping for a review of that bad boy.
Here are a few pics of the new axe


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 20, 2015)

mr.finn said:


> Helko stuff looks pretty nice! I was hoping for a review of that bad boy.
> Here are a few pics of the new axe




Very Nice!

I just got an e-mail today that Baileys is running a sale on Ochsenkopf for $99.


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 20, 2015)

cutforfun said:


> Did they copy that design from fiskars




You lost me, the Helko looks nothing like a X25/27 in head shape, attachment method or design.


----------



## Iron Head (Jan 20, 2015)

mr.finn said:


> Ok, so the Ochsenkopf showed up the other day. First impression, this is a quality tool with a nice fit and finish. So I ordered the one that was 700 mm long and weighed 1250 g. That equates to 27.5" and 2.7lbs. Initially I thought the handle was a little short but I am already over that, just use a taller block to split on. Tried it out on a few different pieces of wood, some smaller rounds and some big rounds that I had halved with a maul. With fairly clean wood(no huge knots) this axe blows wood apart. Have not tried it with any challenging wood yet, will try and get some this week(along with pics). I am now on the hunt for something a little heavier, not sure if I want to go for a maul or a heavier axe.


Please PM me where you purchase this axe from.
I can't wait to see some pictures and a run down.


----------



## Iron Head (Jan 20, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> I just got an e-mail today that Baileys is running a sale on Ochsenkopf for $99.


which axe?


----------



## cutforfun (Jan 21, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> You lost me, the Helko looks nothing like a X25/27 in head shape, attachment method or design.



I was just yanking your chain but they look a lot alike to me



Stihl has there new line up of axes and mauls this year also, brought to you by Ochsenkopf


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 21, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> which axe?




This one, Gedore Ochsenkopf OX 35 H-3009 Splitting Maul Professional With Hickory Handle -


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 21, 2015)

Not a bad deal, just doesn't have the protective collar.


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 21, 2015)

The one with the protective collar is 122$. Handle seems long though. GB maul handle is 31.5"


----------



## thefeckerwest (Mar 3, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> I am looking for an axe around 4lb with a protective metal sleeve. I want another Ochsenkopf to match with my Big Ox but they don't have anything with the specs that I want and I don't want to compromise an without the protective sleeve because I am not very accurate with my strikes. The Gransfors is the closes match.


Get a length of clothes lines, electric cable or something similar. Wrap it around the handle starting at the head of the axe/maul. Keep each wrap tight against the previous one. Cover about six inches of the handle. Finish off by wrapping insulation tape around the protective wrapping. I do it to all of my striking tools and the handles are protected permanently from overstrike. It is simple, cheap and highly effective.


----------



## thefeckerwest (Mar 3, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> I am no expert but that guy doing the review is embarrassing.
> Who would swing a maul like that? All you need to do is raise it straight up and follow the drop.
> And those small rounds he was trying to split would be easy with the Fiskars.
> The rounds that I put under my Big Ox is 24" or better.


I'm with Mark on this one. For any splitting implement to be effective, it has to be swung with force, especially against big rounds, or those that have knots(as on the video) and/or dead branches binding the round together. Raising it straight up and following the drop will only split light stuff with straight grain.


----------



## svk (Mar 3, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> I can't believe somebody told Be he needs to eat his wheaties.......guy splits long rounds on the regular. I like to think I'm in shape and I stick to 20 inch long rounds, mine look like babies compared to Ben's!


Funny I was just thinking about that post this morning and someone bumped this thread to the top.


----------



## maul ratt (Mar 3, 2015)

thefeckerwest said:


> I'm with Mark on this one. For any splitting implement to be effective, it has to be swung with force, especially against big rounds, or those that have knots(as on the video) and/or dead branches binding the round together. Raising it straight up and following the drop will only split light stuff with straight grain.


Thanks for pointing that out. I decided to post another video showing more of the Big Ox Maul, the OX20 Universal Forestry Axe, and the Ochsenkopf Hatchet. I hardly use my Fiskars X27 anymore. The combination of these tools will get the job done. 

This video may be preaching to the choir with some of my instructions, but hopefully it will show more insight to the quality of the Ochsenkopf forestry tools.


----------

